
Inside NASA’s Plan to Radically Redesign How We Fly - pmcpinto
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3055457/inside-nasas-plan-to-radically-redesign-how-we-fly?curator=mediaredef
======
vermooten
Looks like a case of 'faster horses'. But laudable.

